# Electrician



## sambojambo (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi 
I'm looking for some advice & pointers please........... My partner & I are keen to relocate to cape town from UK i would be most greatfull for honest advice as to were to start, we are would also like to know of electrical employment requirments 
Thank you for your time & Hope you can help 
Sammy:juggle:juggle


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sambojambo said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for some advice & pointers please........... My partner & I are keen to relocate to cape town from UK i would be most greatfull for honest advice as to were to start, we are would also like to know of electrical employment requirments
> Thank you for your time & Hope you can help
> Sammy:juggle:juggle


There is always work in SA for skilled people due to the skills shortage SA suffers from due to immigration.

Where to start - *Think carefully* about the reason for leaving and if children are involved. Also, make sure you keep your options open so that IF you want to return to old Blighty, you can.

Good luck


----------



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

I am quite surprised at the number of people from the UK that want to move to SA. We left SA 3.5 years ago, and although I MISS it terribly, I would only go back if I had no choice. I just hope people like you know (really know) what it is like to have to constantly look over your shoulder and live in fear most of the time behind high walls. But that being said, it is a wonderful place with fantastic people. I would also be interested to know how British people find South Africans and if they make friends easier there than we do here.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

TEA said:


> I am quite surprised at the number of people from the UK that want to move to SA. We left SA 3.5 years ago, and although I MISS it terribly, I would only go back if I had no choice. I just hope people like you know (really know) what it is like to have to constantly look over your shoulder and live in fear most of the time behind high walls. But that being said, it is a wonderful place with fantastic people. I would also be interested to know how British people find South Africans and if they make friends easier there than we do here.


Brits find it easy there... and make friends easily as the sense of humour is very similar (unlike Australia) - With money they normally find themselves in very good area's which are still worlds away from the crime and hassle. (they have patrolled streets etc) - They go from a-b, play golf, shop here and there and generally have a good life - Until something happens. Remember - people from the UK have never experiences the open wild that SA has to offer so its easy to see its appeal especially at 14-1.


----------

